# Where do I get surf green and olympic white paint?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

Ends up Re Ranch won't ship to Canada. I need some olympic white and surf green as well as Amber neck dye. I assume I should be able to get nitro laquer at Home Depot. Can anybody help me out here?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just guessing bud, but what about automotive paint, and go to a place that can match your coulour sample??????


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Riff is right. Most guitar colours were developed from car chips. 

and there are some amazing new colours out now.


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

What about nitro clear coat?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bionic said:


> What about nitro clear coat?


http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/dist_detail.asp?distNbr=73

Mohawk makes a good product. Richelieu's web site and Mtrl contact on that link


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Are you looking for aerosol cans or just the paint?
If you have a compressor and a gun it opens up many more possibilities:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Are you looking for aerosol cans or just the paint?
> If you have a compressor and a gun it opens up many more possibilities:smilie_flagge17:


Tell me about it. I JUST finished spraying my current project. Three good heavy coats and I think is at least Thinskined:rockon2: ha .. but probably good enough to polish. Pics later as it's still wet. This is a $200 gun though. 

Richelieu has cans too.


----------

